# reboot after hdd write fail



## da1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello fellas,

My system is a 8.0-RELEASE with 6 hdd's. 2 days ago I had some power failures and 2 disks were affected. These 2 hdd;s are connected to 


```
atapci0: <SiI 3512 SATA150 controller> port 0xd000-0xd007,0xd100-0xd103,0xd200-0xd207,0xd300-0xd303,0xd400-0xd40f mem 0xfa4a0000-0xfa4a01ff irq 
12 at device 4.0 on pci2
```

s-ata controller. Before the power surge, the disks were operating normally. I use them for storage, therefore no system data is kept on them. 

The issue here is that after the write failure, the box reboots. Up to this point I cannot figure out why it reboots, since the disks contain no "relevant" data (from a OS point of view). 

Do you think it's normal for an OS to reboot if 2 disks have write errors ? even more so, if the disks have no OS files on them ?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 18, 2010)

The power failures may have damaged vital parts.

Have you tried to boot the system without the disks and then hot plugging them later on?

If you have a USB enclosure available you could also try to connect them as USB devices and try a fsck if the machine does not lock up or reset.


----------



## da1 (Aug 18, 2010)

the system is behaving normally with or without the hdd's. The sole problem is that it reboot ONLY after a write failure.

I did not find any problems what so ever. The other 4 disks are ok and did not suffer any damage.

I ran a short and long s.m.a.r.t. test on all hdd's and all are ok.


----------



## da1 (Aug 23, 2010)

and now le grand finale: all-of-a-sudden, there are no more write errors.

WTF ?????


----------

